
Developing autonomous delivery robots-the critical role of deep neural networks - Mehrfrucht
https://medium.com/starshiptechnologies/how-neural-networks-power-robots-at-starship-3262cd317ec0
======
Mehrfrucht
Hi! I work for Starship Technologies - we're a company developing advanced
self-driving delivery robots. I thought you might like to check out our new
blog on how we utilise deep neural networks. I'd love to connect with you
about this so feel free to get in touch. Thanks!

